# What's wrong with this picture?



## Garrett x50 cal (May 1, 2010)

Going through the entire Pokemon season one I noticed a lot of weird stuff take a look what's wrong?


----------



## Rockman! (May 1, 2010)

Obviously Ash is trying something new.


----------



## Carlist Fern (May 1, 2010)

I... don't see a damn thing.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 1, 2010)

MUAHAHAHAH Closer, it's not that hard.


----------



## Rockman! (May 1, 2010)

Carlist Fern said:
			
		

> I... don't see a damn thing.


Do you wear glasses?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 1, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Carlist Fern said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if he did he would have saw it. xD


----------



## Nixie (May 1, 2010)

uhh... part of the red ball is smudged into the black line? :/


----------



## Marcus (May 1, 2010)

Yeah but if you think about it, that shot is probably on the screen for about half a second, if that.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 1, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> uhh... part of the red ball is smudged into the black line? :/


No, that's just the flash of a Pokemon returning to it's ball.


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 1, 2010)

He's obviously trying to start a new fad.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 1, 2010)

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> He's obviously trying to start a new fad.


I'm obviously not. >_>


----------



## Marcus (May 1, 2010)

The ball is the wrong way round...FAIL.


----------



## Carlist Fern (May 1, 2010)

I get the feeling that whatever it is is really stupid and contrived.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 1, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> The ball is the wrong way round...FAIL.


Why yes, and in the next shot it's right side up.

Congrats you win 1tbtb


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking about ash. D:


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 1, 2010)

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, okay.


----------



## Marcus (May 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're too kind!


----------



## Carlist Fern (May 1, 2010)

Next time point out the fact that people who _don't_ watch Pok


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 1, 2010)

Carlist Fern said:
			
		

> Next time point out the fact that people who _don't_ watch Pok


----------



## Thunder (May 1, 2010)

He has text saying PokemonEpisode.org on his shoulder.

Deerrrppp


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 1, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> He has text saying PokemonEpisode.org on his shoulder.
> 
> Deerrrppp


Subliminal messaging!!?


----------



## Callie (May 1, 2010)

The picture won't show up for me.


----------



## Nixie (May 1, 2010)

Carlist Fern said:
			
		

> Next time point out the fact that people who _don't_ watch Pok


----------



## Thunder (May 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most possibly :O


----------



## Sky master (May 1, 2010)

its up side down!


----------



## Sky master (May 1, 2010)

the pokemon ball is up side down!


----------



## Marcus (May 1, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> The ball is the wrong way round...FAIL.


Skymaster


----------



## Sky master (May 1, 2010)

what...it is!


----------



## Thunder (May 1, 2010)

Sky master said:
			
		

> the pokemon ball is up side down!


Please, avoid double posting :/ You can edit your post you know.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 1, 2010)

Sky master said:
			
		

> what...it is!


Learn to read.read to.


----------



## Princess (May 1, 2010)

ITS UPSIDE DOWN WTF


----------



## Tyeforce (May 2, 2010)

Carlist Fern said:
			
		

> Next time point out the fact that people who _don't_ watch Pok


----------



## poptart (May 2, 2010)

WTF? 
Here's what Ash is thinking:
Hmm... Maybe if I turn this upside-down it will be more effective! (trys on a bulbosaur) Yeah, no that's just a waste of *censored.2.0*.


----------



## David (May 2, 2010)

his eyes are as big as his ears, hes holding the pokeball upside down and he has Zs written on his face. :|


----------



## Tyeforce (May 2, 2010)

It's surprising how many errors there are in the Pok


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 2, 2010)

You're all wrong.
That's a miniature Electrode he's holding.


----------



## Rawburt (May 2, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> You're all wrong.
> That's a miniature Electrode he's holding.


Ash is practicing his grenade throwing.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 2, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. That red light is there to show how much longer is left before it explodes.
it also doubles as Electrode's "Flash" move.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> It's surprising how many errors there are in the Pok


----------



## John102 (May 4, 2010)

He doesn't have any fingernails =B


----------



## -Aaron (May 4, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> > It's surprising how many errors there are in the Pok


----------



## John102 (May 4, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> > It's surprising how many errors there are in the Pok


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 4, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 4, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> You're all wrong.
> That's a miniature Voltorb he's holding.


ASH NO THAT'S NOT A, FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!


----------

